# Currently Listening To...?



## Calafas (Jun 27, 2008)

What are you listening to at the minute?


Brokencyde - Jealousy


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

Suite Judy Blue eyes - Crosby Stiles, Nash, Young


Judy is a Punk- The Ramones


New Noise- THe Refused


The Velvet Underground & Nico - I'll be your mirror



Murder By Death - Those Who Stayed 



and...much more...


----------



## Calafas (Jun 27, 2008)

All at once?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 27, 2008)

Right now i have on my playlist:

Alkaline Trio
Tuesday
From First To Last
Bayside
Envy On The Coast
Three 6 Mafia
and Outkast

Just threw some Bayside and From First to Last on as a request by a friend that i should check 'em out.
Started listening to Envy On The Coast yesterday (and SHIT they're incredible).
Not too fond of Bayside or FFtL as of yet... giving them a little more of a listen.
I love me some Alky Trio, Trip6Mafia and Outkast. Mmm... i need to get more music in at work.

My regular music from home:
Cake, Sublime, Muse, Streets, Alkaline Trio, The Fratellis (neeeeed their new album...), and a bunch of other completely random tunes (that i can't think of right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: Oh, and i just re-read the first post, right now its
From First To Last - A Perfect Mess


----------



## Dedale (Jun 27, 2008)

My LastFM page


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 27, 2008)

Buddha-Lounge 6, the whole disc.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 27, 2008)

Parasite Eve VG Soundtrack


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

Thread related:
http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87405

And I'm currently listening to Brazilian Girls - Pussy (which I think is one of the few songs that are hard to Google)...


----------



## Prime (Jun 27, 2008)

Song: Viva la Vida
Artist: Coldplay 
Album: Viva la Vida or Death and All His Friends


----------



## Calafas (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thread related:
> http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87405



Ooops.  I should search more.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, it's not like it's raising my post count or anything, and it can always be deleted.   *shrugs*


----------



## moozxy (Jun 27, 2008)

Firecracker - Voxtrot


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine. It's a Testing Area topic anyway but I thought I'd point it out if you're also curious to what others have posted there too.
I also like these kind of threads, I usually ask people too what's on their iPods or so.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Jun 27, 2008)

listen to my project playlist.  

elscorcho0's Playlist


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> listen to my project playlist.
> 
> elscorcho0's Playlist




you listen to alot of songs I used to love 4 years ago.  And some I still love (DJ shadow, Pinkerton Weezer, Beach Boys, At The Drive-in)


----------



## Gore (Jun 27, 2008)

Move Your Feet - Junior Senior

It's amazing.  

I c-c-c-cant control my feet... p-p-p-people in the street
Oh, and everybody and their mother is familiar with the song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKcDa0Kp2K8


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 27, 2008)

Ouch by N-Dubz


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 27, 2008)

Apocolyptica - Path


----------



## jos7960 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nile - The Essential Salts


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

Biffy Clryo - 27


----------



## Anakir (Jun 27, 2008)

Not many people in GBAtemp has the same taste in music as I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually listen to R&B.

Martin Kember - The Last Song


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 27, 2008)

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Psycho Candy


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Thread related:
> http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87405
> 
> And I'm currently listening to Brazilian Girls - Pussy (which I think is one of the few songs that are hard to Google)...



What do you mean? I get tons of results when I search for Brazillian Girl Pussy! And they are all very useful!










ON topic: My lastfm page
I recently went through COnverge and The Natuional's Discographies, so the page is a bit off but whatever.


----------



## Akoji (Jun 27, 2008)

All of AFI's cds and the Blaqk Audio one.


----------



## science (Jun 27, 2008)

It's Only Divine Right - The New Pornographers


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 27, 2008)

Technical Itch - Destiny

I've got his entire penetration releases on shuffle. So good.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 27, 2008)

Soul's Crossing - T.M. Revolution


----------



## Javacat (Jun 27, 2008)

Chrome by Catherine Wheel


----------



## science (Jun 27, 2008)

Paris - mstrkrft


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

Slayer - Evil Has No Boundaries


----------



## ³³³ (Jun 27, 2008)

Bloc party - Helicopter


----------



## science (Jun 27, 2008)

Arc of Time (Time Code) - Bright Eyes


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 27, 2008)

The Metal - Tenacious D

It's Love - Chris Knox


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

Metallica - Eye of The Beholder


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

UverWORLD and Asian Kung-Fu Generations songs.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 27, 2008)

still grooving on crystal castles, warming up for their concert over here


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 27, 2008)

3 Doors Down- Kryptonite
Crossfade - Someday
The Cranberries - Zombie
SR-71 - My World
Smashing Pumkins - Today


----------



## Calafas (Jun 27, 2008)

Dope Stars Inc.   -  Can You Imagine


----------



## Zalda (Mar 4, 2009)

queens of the stone age - go with the flow


----------



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2009)

Akon - Keep you much longer

From his new album Freedom.
Really good album if you ask me, I recommend it.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 4, 2009)

George Nozuka - Talk to Me.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 4, 2009)

Converge - Heartless


----------



## Morgawr (Mar 4, 2009)

Rhapsody (of Fire... lol) - Gargoyles, Angels of Darkness


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## silent sniper (Mar 5, 2009)

Kreator - Hordes of Chaos (A Necrologue for the Elite)



heavy shit.


----------



## Seven (Mar 5, 2009)

We Share Our Mother's Health - The Knife


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 5, 2009)

Octavarium - Dream theatre.


----------



## Advi (Mar 5, 2009)

You can't stop listening, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 5, 2009)

God Put a Smile Upon Your Face by Mark Ronson


It's like Coldplay, only better.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

The album I am currently listening to a lot right now:

Immortal Technique - The Third World  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I wont post a youtube video of any of the tracks, naughty language and stuff.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2009)

Usher - What's a man to do?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 5, 2009)

Akon - Clap Again


----------



## Morgawr (Mar 5, 2009)

The Black Mages - Hunter's Chance (FFIX)

Awesome


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2009)

Lots and lots of Nightwish.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 6, 2009)

Kanye West - Heartless


----------



## Trolly (Mar 6, 2009)

Oasis - Some Might Say





 Can't beat Oasis.

And I swear most of this topic is Hip Hop or Metal. I put it down to Metal and Hip Hop fans being especially passionate about their music I guess.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> God Put a Smile Upon Your Face by Mark Ronson
> It's like Coldplay, only better.


Damn good cover, _maybe_ better than the original, _maybe_. It lacks the emotion of the Coldplay version, but it's less likely to put you to sleep lol. Nice and jazzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## testatura (Mar 6, 2009)

due to some computer at work master hard and backup harddisk failure,I have 2 days to do 5 days job.
And so to keep me awake I use Brain failure (great China punk band that sounds a bit like ,well rancid..) and rancid !

so oi oi oi






  ofcourse I am drinking beer,that help to stay awake also


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 6, 2009)

Great Song, Great Band.
*PARAMORE*

OMG I finally learnt how to do youtube direct links xD


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 6, 2009)

currently diggin that new Bone Thugs-n-Harmony song "Nuff Respect" coming out from they're new album.
I just downloaded Immortal Technique's Revolutionary Vol. 1&2
and Tech N9ne's "Killer" Album is still pretty tight, waiting for that Sickology 101 to be out.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 6, 2009)

MGMT - Kids
Very nice song, nice beat


----------



## Seven (Mar 7, 2009)

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 7, 2009)

U2 - I´ll Go Grazy If Don´t Crazy Tonight


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 7, 2009)

The Faceless - An Autopsy

modern Tech Death metal at its finest


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 7, 2009)

The School Days OP.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2009)

Yelle - A cause des garçons


----------

